# Country Style Pork Ribs (Bear's First Time)



## Bearcarver (Mar 23, 2011)

OK, after seeing a bunch of CSRs around & doing a little research, I decided to give it a try.

I got me some CSRs, and since they were about the same size & thickness as Pork Spare Ribs, I decided to try the 3-2-1 method on them.

So I coated them with Worcestershire thick (out of yellow mustard).

Then coated them with a bunch of rub I got from Beer-B-Q.

Wrapped with Saran Wrap & into the fridge over night.

Then 6 1/2 hours before Supper, I preheated my MES 40 to 225˚.

At 6 hours before Supper, I sprinkled some Brown Sugar on top, and put them all on one top rack.

I added an AMNS full of Hickory dust.

After 3 hours, I put all of the pieces in a foil pan, foiled the top & sealed, and stuck it back in.

(I also added a mixture to the foiled package, of  2 ounces of BBQ sauce, 2 ounces of Teriyaki Marinade, and 8 ounces of Apple Juice).

Also, the meat wasn't setting in the liquid. It was setting on a wire rack, inside the pan.

After two more hours, I removed from the foil, coated with BBQ sauce, and put it back in.

After a total of 6 hours, I removed for pictures & eating.

They tasted great, but were a little dry.

I think next time, I'll do a 2-2, and check them out more closely before I put them in for that last hour with sauce.

The next day, after being in the fridge, I reheated some in the MW, and they were much more moist.

Not a total loss---everything got eaten!

Bear

Victims:








Rinsed, dried, & ready for rub:







Rubbed and ready for night-night:







Placed on rack:







Add Brown Sugar & ready for smoker:







After foiled step. Note wire rack in pan & juice under it:







Fresh out of smoker:







My Plate:


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks good Bear, I've been curious to try some myself. One store or another around here usually has them on sale. You sure do love them lil taters!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 23, 2011)

smokinstevo27 said:


> Looks good Bear, I've been curious to try some myself. One store or another around here usually has them on sale. You sure do love them lil taters!




Thanks Steve!

LOL---Mrs Bear doesn't even ask any more what kind of taters I want. I love them little guys!

Oh well, better for me than French Fries.

Bear


----------



## chef willie (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks good Bear....maybe some AJ or something in the foil pan next time? And you got veggies on the plate, Al will be happy for ya <grin>....


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 23, 2011)

Chef Willie said:


> Looks good Bear....maybe some AJ or something in the foil pan next time? And you got veggies on the plate, Al will be happy for ya <grin>....


OOOPS---I forgot to mention I did that (one of my mixes). Now I gotta fix that too----I must be tired!

Yeah, Al might give me a big Bear Hug!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## ravanelli (Mar 23, 2011)

Those look very nice.  I like CBRs because they don't occupy as much space on the grill, and they are easy in the wallet.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice job Bear... I like the occasional CSRs... I like coating them with Honey & Minced Garlic when i foil them... Again, Nice job & they looked awesome! (BTW liking the new profile pic... is that one you carved???? Looks pretty real!)


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 23, 2011)

Ravanelli said:


> Those look very nice.  I like CBRs because they don't occupy as much space on the grill, and they are easy in the wallet.


Thanks,

I noticed that---Got them all on one shelf.

Bear
 




Smokin Relaxin Steve said:


> Nice job Bear... I like the occasional CSRs... I like coating them with Honey & Minced Garlic when i foil them... Again, Nice job & they looked awesome! (BTW liking the new profile pic... is that one you carved???? Looks pretty real!)


Thanks Steve,

That one is real. I saved it for reference of mouth, teeth, tongue, and nostrils.

I think I'm gonna change it again. That avatar should be of one I did (not a real one), but it's hard to find one you can see in such a small picture.

Bear


----------



## realtorterry (Mar 23, 2011)

So would you do these again? I have done them a few times because they are so cheap here & post like yours get me all motivated, BUT every time I have done them on the smoker they are just not for me? Too tuff, & not enough meat? Just my opinion?


----------



## jirodriguez (Mar 23, 2011)

Look good Bear! Those are some very lean CSR's compared to the ones we get around here. Here they are a lot like pork butt - marbled with fat.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Mar 23, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Steve,
> 
> That one is real. I saved it for reference of mouth, teeth, tongue, and nostrils.
> 
> ...


Looks like you managed! Nice!


----------



## michael ark (Mar 23, 2011)

I love csr it's like a thick pork steak. Nice pictures by the way.


----------



## irie (Mar 23, 2011)

looks good bear!!!! Apple juice and teriyaki sounds like a good combo.


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 23, 2011)

Those look very Tasty!!

  I went 2-2-1 with the thick BBs and they were perfect...juicy...

 Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## dirtworldmike (Mar 23, 2011)

Man Bear that looks fantastic!!  Thanks for another wonderful step by step.  I'm learning so much here.


----------



## jfkiii (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey Bear, country ribs are a great choice if you don't have the time to smoke a whole BB or want smaller quantities of meat. I have done them very successfully this way and put them in a disposable foil pan ...easier to clean up and you save all the juices ...I do foil 1.5 hrs before end time [I remove the disposable pan and let the juices cool, then able to skim off the excess fat]  and then into the picnic chest for an hour or so ...yummy!! I also use Jeff's rub and his super sauce recipe ...boy have I been using lots of ketchup lately! the only modification to Jeff's sauce recipe is that I use 1.5t of tabasco rather than 1/2t

   Another favorite of mine for country ribs, ]or a small uncut  BB] is to cook in a large lidded pot, using the following recipe with ingredients on a have or have not +/- basis ...2lb cured sauerkraut, 4-5 lbs country ribs, 2-3 T caraway seed, [or to taste] 3 or 4 big baking potatoes peeled and cut into wedges, 2 or 3 cinnamon sticks, 1 can of applesauce [last one I used was one with raspberry chunks that I found at an Aldi 's] or 2 or 3 firm cooking apples, 1 cup or more, again to taste of raisins, plus salt , pepper, and a bit of oregano to taste. Bring ingredients to a boil on the stove top and stir to mix all ingredients , then simmer for 3-5 hrs  ,,,sooooo good. The second day is really good in that all the flavors have blended together.

jfkiii [Jack]


----------



## jfkiii (Mar 23, 2011)

hey guys and gals I found a good source for disposable foil pans ...1/2 size buffet server pans  at Costco ...good size and deep enough for all the juices ...$6.99 for 30 pans...hey that's less than .25 each.

jfkiii


----------



## venture (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks good Bear.  Those can be tricky.


----------



## biaviian (Mar 23, 2011)

I do them one of two ways, with the first being my favorite.

Put rub on them and treat them like the cut they are.  I put them directly on a rack and smoke (unwrapped) while mopping periodically.  When eating I slice it and [usually] eat it in a sandwich.
Put rub on them, put them in a pan, and smoke (uncovered). 
For whatever reason I've always done these uncovered no matter the cooking style.  The first 1 gets you a drier, firmer meat with more smoke flavor.  The second one gets you a more, overall, flavorful piece of melt in your mouth porkness.


----------



## boykjo (Mar 23, 2011)

Man those ribs look good bear and them taters too. Your making me hungry


----------



## chefrob (Mar 23, 2011)

JIRodriguez said:


> Look good Bear! Those are some very lean CSR's compared to the ones we get around here. Here they are a lot like pork butt - marbled with fat.


that's what i was thinking..................


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 23, 2011)

Those are some great looking CSRs you got there Bear.  I haven't tried them myself but from the looks of those I may have to...


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 23, 2011)

realtorterry said:


> So would you do these again? I have done them a few times because they are so cheap here & post like yours get me all motivated, BUT every time I have done them on the smoker they are just not for me? Too tuff, & not enough meat? Just my opinion?


I will do these again---before too long too.

I will not let them beat me!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 23, 2011)

JIRodriguez said:


> Look good Bear! Those are some very lean CSR's compared to the ones we get around here. Here they are a lot like pork butt - marbled with fat.


Thanks Johnny,

I have a few more, and they seem a little more marbled, but 6 hours is definitely too long for these guys, for me.

Bear
 


Smokin Relaxin Steve said:


> Looks like you managed! Nice!


Thanks Steve!
Yeah,

They were OK, but probably the least of a win I've gotten.

Too many variables I think, so I gotta pay closer attention next time.

Bear




michael ark said:


> I love csr it's like a thick pork steak. Nice pictures by the way.


Thank You Michael!

Bear
 




irie said:


> looks good bear!!!! Apple juice and teriyaki sounds like a good combo.


Thanks,

I use that pretty often---I really like it.

Bear




fpnmf said:


> Those look very Tasty!!
> 
> I went 2-2-1 with the thick BBs and they were perfect...juicy...
> 
> ...


Thanks Craig,

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 23, 2011)

dirtworldmike said:


> Man Bear that looks fantastic!!  Thanks for another wonderful step by step.  I'm learning so much here.




Thanks Mike!

However don't follow this one step by step.

It leaves something to be desired.

It will not come even close to my step by step list.

Actually probably everything but the time is good.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you very much guys (JFK, Merv, Biaviian, and Boykjo)  !!!!

Bear


----------



## jirodriguez (Mar 23, 2011)

6 hrs. would be long for CSR's, next time treat them more like a porkchop - take them to about 170 internal (approx. 2-3 hrs.). My favorite way of doing CSR's is to mix just enough Ton'y Chacharo's into 4 cups of buttermilk to give it a little flavor, then put the CSR's into a big plastic container and dump the buttermilk mix over the top. Let them sit overnight in that then smoke them for a couple of hours with mesquite. The buttermilk enzymes helpt to tenderize the pork and give it a really tasty tang on the finished product.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks Johnny, good to see you back & active!

You have a thread on that, with pics?

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 24, 2011)

Great job Bear! I've never made CSR's before, but I may have to try a bunch after seeing yours. Yours looked very good! Now about the veggies. I see them on your plate, but did you eat them?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 24, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Great job Bear! I've never made CSR's before, but I may have to try a bunch after seeing yours. Yours looked very good! Now about the veggies. I see them on your plate, but did you eat them?


Yes I did, but those frozen mixed veggies were lousy!

I prefer Broccoli, green beens, sugar snapped peas, corn, or baby carrots with my roasted reds & any kind of meat---preferably smoked.

Bear


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 24, 2011)

Great looking ribs John. Nice work


----------



## flash (Mar 24, 2011)

I do like a 2-1.5-.5 for CSR. No more than four hours and you'll find they will not be dry. Great photos.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 24, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> Great looking ribs John. Nice work


Thanks Scar!

Bear




Flash said:


> I do like a 2-1.5-.5 for CSR. No more than four hours and you'll find they will not be dry. Great photos.


Thanks Flash.

That's probably better than what I was thinking.

I was gonna try 2-2, and then check to see if I want to put them back in with a little sauce on, but if they're done after 2-2, I'd be pulling them then.

Your 2-1.5-.5 will give me the last half hour with some sauce on.

I think My next shot will be 2-1.5-.5.

Bear


----------



## porked (Mar 24, 2011)

Great job Bear on the CSR's, never smoked them before but you know I'll have to try it now. I can always count on you to get me educated beforehand, thanks for all you do.


----------



## bakerboy7 (Mar 24, 2011)

Great lookin' CSR's, Bear.  The only way that I have found success with them is in the pressure cooker but you have inspired me to give them another chance.

	 

	Chris


----------



## smoker21 (Mar 24, 2011)

Looks yummy.  I'm gonna try some this weekend but I'm gonna get me some mustard))))


----------



## skully (Mar 24, 2011)

xcellent........


----------



## davef63 (Mar 24, 2011)

just did some on the grill the other night, good, but a little dry, i think its pretty easy to overcook these rascals!


----------



## jirodriguez (Mar 24, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Johnny, good to see you back & active!
> 
> You have a thread on that, with pics?
> 
> Bear


Here are some porkchops I did with that method. They were stellar!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/98807/buttermilk-brined-pork-chops-mmmmmmm


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 25, 2011)

Porked said:


> Great job Bear on the CSR's, never smoked them before but you know I'll have to try it now. I can always count on you to get me educated beforehand, thanks for all you do.


Thanks Porked,

I wouldn't follow this one. I'm not happy with it this way---Too long in the smoker---The next one will be better!

Bear




bakerboy7 said:


> Great lookin' CSR's, Bear.  The only way that I have found success with them is in the pressure cooker but you have inspired me to give them another chance.
> 
> Chris


Thanks!

Bear




Smoker21 said:


> Looks yummy.  I'm gonna try some this weekend but I'm gonna get me some mustard))))


Great!

I like to use Wocestershire (thick) on Beef, but I like mustard better on Pork.

Bear




SKULLY said:


> xcellent........


Thank You,

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 25, 2011)

SAMS has CSR's in the meat case and I'm getting a pack or 2 for the weekend!

Thanks for the inspiration Bear!!!

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 25, 2011)

JIRodriguez said:


> Here are some porkchops I did with that method. They were stellar!
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/98807/buttermilk-brined-pork-chops-mmmmmmm


Thanks Johnny,

That is going in my "ways to do this" file---for sure!

Bear


----------



## thebarbequeen (Mar 25, 2011)

Very pretty ribs you got there, Bear!  I love CSR's - I've done bunches of them.  Lotta meat for not a lotta money - they go on sale all the time around here.  Johnny's technique sounds perfect to me. I haven't done a buttermilk soak with pork, but I usually do brine mine; then rinse, rub and you're ready to go.   And those roasted potatoes - we never get tired of them!  Cheers!


----------



## flash (Mar 25, 2011)

TheBarbeQueen said:


> Very pretty ribs you got there, Bear!  I love CSR's - I've done bunches of them.  Lotta meat for not a lotta money - they go on sale all the time around here.




 Boy, not many deals around here as late. A while back you would find 7 to 8 inch CSR's and lately we are seeing 5 inch ones. Might as well buy a pork butt instead.


----------



## billbo (Mar 25, 2011)

That looks real good!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks Todd, Barbe & Billbo!

Bear


----------



## porked (Mar 26, 2011)

Never smoked these before butt going to give them a shot. I think someone's got them on sale this weekend.


----------



## jeff 1 (Mar 26, 2011)

JIRodriguez said:


> Look good Bear! Those are some very lean CSR's compared to the ones we get around here. Here they are a lot like pork butt - marbled with fat.


Some place cut them from the pork butt and some places cut them from the loin end,  either with or without bone.  I like both cuts but they both taste and cook differently


----------



## nwdave (Mar 26, 2011)

That's why people can get confused about CSRs.  Not a rib at all but a cut from the butt or loin.  I usually get mine from COSTCO and they are wonderful slices of goodness.  As was mentioned earlier ours tend to run much bigger, thickness pushing 2 inches, width about 1 1/2 to 2 inches and average at least 8 inches long.  We like to invoke the KISS principle with these and just apply CBP and sea salt over a EVOO or  mustard coating (if we feel adventurous we'll go with Jeff's rub over mustard) (we like to keep the noise level down hereabouts)  for a overnight stay in the fridge, then it's into the smoker (I shoot for 225-230), being kissed with sweet traces of apple mixed with cherry TBS.  Oh, BTW, UNFOILED, a drip pan below.  Spritzed with apple juice.  When the internals hit about 155, it's off to the broiler to crisp up the exposed fat.  The only time I'll foil is if I have to hold the meat for later (the towel/cooler trick).  At the dinner table, SWMBO likes to dip the meat into my version of a Carolina Mustard Sauce and I like to dip into a little Worcestershire sauce (the thin variety).

Up next is CSRs on my Weber OTG, seared and then indirect (or is it indirect then seared)  over lump with apple/cherry mixed.  I'm not saying my way is the right way, just the way we do it around our household.  For those that need to know how much time, I usually allow 2-3 hours which seems to be a fair guesstimate or more accurately, a SWAG.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 


Jeff 1 said:


> Some place cut them from the pork butt and some places cut them from the loin end,  either with or without bone.  I like both cuts but they both taste and cook differently


----------



## venture (Mar 27, 2011)

The guy who invented the cut took them from the rib end of the loin roast.  A clever way to market the "less desirable" portion of the cut.  They became so popular that there weren't enough to meet demand.  They then started cutting them from the butt.  Personally, I prefer them from the loin end when I can get them.  Either way, they are usually a good value for the money.

Good luck and good smoking!


----------



## lugnutz (Mar 27, 2011)

looks real good Bear!  I've never been a fan of em but I just might have to give this a go


----------



## smoker21 (Mar 28, 2011)

I have some CSR's on now.  Gonna do a 2-1.5-.5 @230 with a bit of Applewood, and then dinner)))

yummy!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 28, 2011)

Smoker21 said:


> I have some CSR's on now.  Gonna do a 2-1.5-.5 @230 with a bit of Applewood, and then dinner)))
> 
> yummy!


Great!

Let us know how that works, because that is my plan for my next CSRs.

Bear


----------



## smoker21 (Mar 29, 2011)

kj

k


----------



## smoker21 (Mar 29, 2011)

The CSR's came out OK.  A bit dry, but tasted good.

I'm Sure I'll do better next time))

JD


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 29, 2011)

Smoker21 said:


> The CSR's came out OK.  A bit dry, but tasted good.
> 
> I'm Sure I'll do better next time))
> 
> JD


Still dry using "2-1.5-.5" ???

I wasn't expecting that.

Bear


----------



## jp61 (Mar 29, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> JP61's comment: Picture perfect ribs and photography.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## justpassingthru (Mar 29, 2011)

Ya did good Bear, I'd eat 'em just like they are, ...'cuz we don't have them here.

Gene


----------



## hmcm (Mar 29, 2011)

Man that looks good!  I haven't tried CSRs yet but I think that I have to put that at the top of the list for next time!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks a lot Joe, Gene, and hmcm!

Just don't do them as long as I did here.  

They were good, but a little dry.

Bear


----------



## smoker21 (Mar 30, 2011)

.


----------



## flash (Mar 31, 2011)

Smoker21 said:


> The CSR's came out OK.  A bit dry, but tasted good.
> 
> I'm Sure I'll do better next time))
> 
> JD




Did you spray them as they were smoking? I use a mixture of Apple Cider Vinegar and Makers Mark. Give them a good douse when getting ready to foil. Your only other choice is to lower your heat or adjust the cooking time. Maybe a 2-1-1 will work for you better.




Bearcarver said:


> Still dry using "2-1.5-.5" ???
> 
> I wasn't expecting that.
> 
> Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 31, 2011)

Flash said:


> Did you spray them as they were smoking? I use a mixture of Apple Cider Vinegar and Makers Mark. Give them a good douse when getting ready to foil. Your only other choice is to lower your heat or adjust the cooking time. Maybe a 2-1-1 will work for you better.


I would have thought "2-1-1" would be more Dry than 2-1.5-.5.

Bear


----------



## jacobtia (Mar 31, 2011)

Great looking CSR's bear!! I was thinking of trying those myself after paying what I payed for those baby backs I did on Wednesday!


----------



## meateater (Mar 31, 2011)

Looking good in Bear Country Ribs! I'd tear them up


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 1, 2011)

jacobtia said:


> Great looking CSR's bear!! I was thinking of trying those myself after paying what I payed for those baby backs I did on Wednesday!


Thank You Much!


meateater said:


> Looking good in Bear Country Ribs! I'd tear them up


Thanks Buddy!

Nice Avatar!----What are those things chasing that little kitty?

They'll never catch him!

Bear


----------



## flash (Apr 1, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> I would have thought "2-1-1" would be more Dry than 2-1.5-.5.
> 
> Bear


 LOL, you're right. Should have had 2-1-.5


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 1, 2011)

Flash said:


> LOL, you're right. Should have had 2-1-.5


OK Thanks!

Probably somewhere in the area of 2-1-.5 and 2-1.5-.5, depending on the marbling & thickness.

Other than this 3-2-1 batch being a little dry, it was fine. That was definitely tooooo long.

Bear


----------



## fourashleys (Apr 6, 2011)

I'll have to try wrapping them sometime. I usually don't and have never had any complaints. We eat a lot of csr's at home. cheap way for daddy to feed his addiction. Those do look good Bear, nice job!!


----------



## ugaboz (Apr 7, 2011)

looks great


----------



## bigirish1182 (Apr 7, 2011)

Looks really good Bear! Some good Q View!! I'll have to pick some of those up sometime this summer and give it a try. :biggrin:


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys (Four, Uga, and Big)!

Bear


----------



## fife (Apr 8, 2011)

Looks very good


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 8, 2011)

Thank You Fife!

Bear


----------



## gary s (May 26, 2016)

I was thumbing through your Step by steps and saw  this one, I do quite a bit of CSR's but may try your recipe.

They look fantastic   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (May 26, 2016)

gary s said:


> I was thumbing through your Step by steps and saw  this one, I do quite a bit of CSR's but may try your recipe.
> 
> They look fantastic
> 
> ...


Thank You Gary!!

The biggest thing with these is depending on how thick they are, you have to watch you don't dry them out, because each piece gets heat from all sides, instead of just top & bottom, like a rack of ribs.

And Thanks for the Points!!

Bear


----------

